# Farai una scheda telefonica



## CarolMamkny

¡Buen día a todos! 

Aunque entiendo lo que la frase quiere decir me quedan dudas sobre el uso del verbo "farai" con las palabras "Scheda telefonica". Este es el contexto:

"Per il telefono non ti preoccupare *farai una scheda telefonica* e mia sorella te ne presterá uno...." 

¿Cúal sería la traducción de esta expresión al español? y si pueden explicarme por que se usa con ese verbo mucho mejor 

Gracias de antemano


----------



## sabrinita85

Hola 

En este caso "farai" (-> futuro del verbo "fare"), quiere decir "comprerai" (comprarás).

"Te comprarás una tarjeta telefónica".

Es que muchas veces utilizamos el verbo "fare" para decir cosas que sería mejor decir con otros verbos.


Añadido: tarjeta telefónica quiere decir la "sim", sabes, ese cacharrito que se pone en el móvil.


----------



## irene.acler

De verdad significa "comprare"? Aquí nunca he oído el uso del verbo "fare" así..


----------



## CarolMamkny

sabrinita85 said:


> Hola
> 
> En este caso "farai" (-> futuro del verbo "fare"), quiere decir "comprerai" (comprarás).
> 
> "Te comprarás una tarjeta telefónica".
> 
> Es que muchas veces utilizamos el verbo "fare" para decir cosas que sería mejor decir con otros verbos.
> 
> 
> Añadido: tarjeta telefónica quiere decir la "sim", sabes, ese cacharrito que se pone en el móvil.


 
¡oh... con razón! La verad eso confunde a cualquiera que esté aprendiendo el lenguaje... ¿me puedes dar otro ejemplo?

P.S Gracias por decirme que se trata del "sim card" yo pensaba que era otra cosa.


----------



## sabrinita85

Ire, sì, vuol dire comprare.

Carol, por ejemplo, "mi faccio una macchina nuova" o "perché non ti fai un telefono che funzioni?"

Ta claro, es un uso coloquial.


----------



## irene.acler

Ah beh, questa mi mancava proprio!!


----------



## CarolMamkny

sabrinita85 said:


> Ire, sì, vuol dire comprare.
> 
> Carol, por ejemplo, "mi faccio una macchina nuova" o "perché non ti fai un telefono che funzioni?"
> 
> Ta claro, es un uso coloquial.


 
ummm.... ¿es eso, de casualidad, algo que usan mucho los romanos?


----------



## sabrinita85

Jeje, en realidad no lo sé si lo utilizamos sólo los romanos.
Pero si Irene no lo conoce, puede que en el Norte no se utilice.


----------



## irene.acler

Sí sí, claro, coloquial. Pero aquí en Trentino no se usa para nada..me gustaría saber efectivamente en cuales regiones se usa..


----------



## reys

Hola! Permítanme intervenir en este interesante caso. Analizándolo bien, en español si tenemos algo parecido al decir:

"_Seguramente te harás de una casa con ese crédito_"

A mí, personalmente, no me gusta este uso en español (me gustaría saber si se utiliza en España del mismo modo), pero me imagino que en Italia les funciona bien el "fare" con este uso.

Saludos!


----------



## CarolMamkny

reys said:


> Hola! Permítanme intervenir en este interesante caso. Analizándolo bien, en español si tenemos algo parecido al decir:
> 
> "_Seguramente te harás de una casa con ese crédito_"
> 
> Saludos!


 
¡Hola Reys! 
¡Vale! Mira que no había caido en cuenta de esto... Lo he escuchado "me he hecho a un auto nuevo ahora que me aumentaron el sueldo etc.." pero me parece algo que se usa muy poco (yo nunca lo uso)... ¿Será el uso de esto también algo regional como en Italia?


----------



## Cristina.

1) Te harás con una casa:  (DRAE (#53))
Hacerse : _c_omo intransitivo pronominal, con un complemento precedido de _con,_ significa ‘apoderarse de algo’ :_Se hizo con el bolso_, _se hizo con la mayoría de los votos._
_Hacerse con el periódico_ quiere decir 'apropiarse, adueñarse', no comprar (a lo mejor lo ha heredado)

2) Te harás una casa = construir. <> Te construirás una casa.


----------



## Argótide

Cristina. said:


> 1) Te harás con una casa: (DRAE (#53))
> Hacerse : _c_omo intransitivo pronominal, con un complemento precedido de _con,_ significa ‘apoderarse de algo’ :_Se hizo con el bolso_, _se hizo con la mayoría de los votos._
> _Hacerse con el periódico_ quiere decir 'apropiarse, adueñarse', no comprar (a lo mejor lo ha heredado)
> 
> 2) Te harás una casa = construir. <> Te construirás una casa.


 
Pero no se trata de la misma cosa, porque, por lo menos en México, la preposición usada es "de": _hacerse *de* algo_.


----------



## CarolMamkny

Argótide... tú que vives en Bologna.... ¿si se existe el uso del "fare" así como lo estamos discutiendo en esa ciudad?


----------



## Argótide

CarolMamkny said:


> Argótide... tú que vives en Bologna.... ¿si se existe el uso del "fare" así como lo estamos discutiendo en esa ciudad?


 
En Bolonia sí, sólo que no está restringido a la compra... puede significar "adquirir" (sin necesariamente pagar por ello) o "consumir", como en _*Ci facciamo qualche birra?*_


----------



## Cristina.

Carol, te lo confermo,anche se non sono italiana né vivo in Italia.
Dal Garzanti:
Fare ->8 (fam.) comprare, regalare: _la mamma le ha fatto un paio di scarpe nuove._

E non dimentichiamo che farsi colloq. è drogarsi (_è uno che si fa; farsi di eroina_ ) e fare colloq. signfica dire _(gli fece: «Vieni con me»)_
e rubare_ (mi hanno fatto il motorino)_


----------



## sabrinita85

Argótide said:


> En Bolonia sí, sólo que no está restringido a la compra... puede significar "adquirir" (sin necesariamente pagar por ello) o "consumir", como en _*Ci facciamo qualche birra?*_


Esattamente, "fare" è un verbo ... come dire... poliedrico. 



Cristina. said:


> Carol, te lo confermo,anche se non sono italiana né vivo in Italia.
> Dal Garzanti:
> Fare ->8 (fam.) comprare, regalare: _la mamma le ha fatto un paio di scarpe nuove._
> 
> E non dimentichiamo che farsi colloq. è drogarsi (_è uno che si fa; farsi di eroina_ ) e fare colloq. signfica dire _(gli fece: «Vieni con me»)_
> e rubare_ (mi hanno fatto il motorino)_


Ottimo.


----------



## irene.acler

Il significato di drogarsi ok, si usa pure qui in Trentino. Ma nel senso di "dire" e "rubare" proprio no!


----------



## sabrinita85

Ire non hai mai sentito dire, per esempio:

_Mi fa: ma quello chi è? Il tuo ragazzo?
E io: no, è mio fratello._


----------



## Cristina.

irene.acler said:


> Ma nel senso di "dire" proprio no!


 

Anch'io l'ho sentito spesso a Madrid detto da italiani, e l'ho sentito anche nei film italiani, io pensavo fosse molto steso in tutta Italia.
(A Napoli si usa senza dubbio)
Forse Trentino è una regione lontana confinata nel passato come la Sardegna?


----------



## irene.acler

Aaaah sì, quello si!  Scusate, avevo interpretato un'altra cosa!
Comunque in tutti gli altri sensi nominati nel thread non si usa..


----------



## reys

CarolMamkny said:


> ¡Hola Reys!
> ¡Vale! Mira que no había caido en cuenta de esto... Lo he escuchado "me he hecho a un auto nuevo ahora que me aumentaron el sueldo etc.." pero me parece algo que se usa muy poco (yo nunca lo uso)... ¿Será el uso de esto también algo regional como en Italia?



Hola Carol! Interesante, ¿no? Pero, ¿sabes? No creo que sea tan regional ya que, al menos en México, ahora que lo pienso, se utiliza y mucho. ¿Y en otros países latinoamericanos? ¿En España?

Yo tampoco lo uso, pero es importante conocer los diversos usos de palabras en nuestro mismo idioma, ¿no crees?

Esperemos más opiniones, ¿te parece bien?

Saludos!


----------



## reys

Cristina. said:


> 1) Te harás con una casa:  (DRAE (#53))
> Hacerse : _c_omo intransitivo pronominal, con un complemento precedido de _con,_ significa ‘apoderarse de algo’ :_Se hizo con el bolso_, _se hizo con la mayoría de los votos._
> _Hacerse con el periódico_ quiere decir 'apropiarse, adueñarse', no comprar (a lo mejor lo ha heredado)
> 
> 2) Te harás una casa = construir. <> Te construirás una casa.



Hola Cristina! Ahora que veo tu explicación y analizo el ejemplo que puse inicialmente ("te harás de una casa..."), debo darte la razón. No está sujeto a la compra, más bien, a la adquisición o construcción.

Y una pregunta, tú lo utilizas con frecuencia?



Argótide said:


> En Bolonia sí, sólo que no está restringido a la compra... puede significar "adquirir" (sin necesariamente pagar por ello) o "consumir", como en _*Ci facciamo qualche birra?*_



Y por lo que veo, pasa exactamente lo mismo en italiano. No necesariamente implica "comprar" algo, como bien expone Argótide.

Excelentes aportaciones! 

Saludos a todos!


----------



## CarolMamkny

¡Gracias a todos chicos!... muy buenas las explicaciones y pues he llegado a la conclusión que (como muchas otras cosas en todo lenguaje) el uso de "fare" y su significado concreto depende del contexto. Pero aprendí bastante.


----------



## reys

Argótide said:


> En Bolonia sí, sólo que no está restringido a la compra... puede significar "adquirir" (sin necesariamente pagar por ello) o "consumir", como en _*Ci facciamo qualche birra?*_



Te saludo nuevamente, Argótide. ¿Sabes una cosa? Me quedé pensando en tu ejemplo y también tenemos una expresión parecida en español (México) pero con otro verbo (echar) que no tiene nada que ver con la acción:

_¿Nos echamos unas cervezas?_

Este ejemplo seguramente sería materia de otro thread, pero me pareció oportuno hacer esta acotación.

Saludos!


----------



## Neuromante

_Farsi_ siempre lo he considerado, fuera de su significado oficial y otros tipo drogarsi, como un sinónimo de _procurarsi _y en español hacerse esactamente igual, equivalente a _procurarse, conseguirse._ Y en ambas lenguas casi siempre con la preposición *"CON"*
La verdad me ha sorprendido el debate, no me lo hubiera esperado. Claro que en Italia me he movido, sobre todo, por Roma.

Reys, lo de _echarse unas cervezas_ se usa tambien en España.

Quizás el sentido del verbo Hacer/Fare no sea en realidad el que dice en los diccionarios....


----------



## Blu di Prussia

vi è anche una variante colloquiale spudorata del verbo _fare_, ma non meno vera dalle altre varianti citate: _sai, Marco? - cosa? - Questa sera mi sono fatto (un nome femminile) ..._ (e.g. si intende).


----------



## Cristina.

reys said:


> Hola Cristina! Ahora que veo tu explicación y analizo el ejemplo que puse inicialmente ("te harás de una casa..."), debo darte la razón. No está sujeto a la compra, más bien, a la adquisición o construcción.
> Y una pregunta, tú lo utilizas con frecuencia?


En Madrid se usa también_ "¿Nos echamos unas birritas?",_ pero es muchísimo más común decir "_¿Nos tomamos unas birritas/cañitas?" _o "_vamos a tomarnos unas cañas_". _"Vamos a echarnos unas cañas"_ no se dice mucho, aunque se entiende, por supuesto.

En cuanto al uso de "hacerse con", con el sentido de apoderarse o conseguir:

No se dice mucho en el oral, yo no diría por cuestión de gustos, aunque es correcto, "_voy a hacerme con esa casa_", sino "_la voy a comprar_" o "l_a voy a coger"_.
Yo creo que si digo "_me hice con esa casa_" das a entender que te ha costado mucho esfuerzo conseguirla.

Yo digo "_Al final me compré ese libro que tanto me gustaba_", no digo "_al final me hice con ese libro_", excepto que me haya costado mucho esfuerzo conseguirlo (porque lo he encargado, por ejemplo, o porque era un incunable), y entonces sí diría: _"Al final me hice con el libro"._


En España sí se usa bastante, sobre todo, en el lenguaje escrito:
"_Berlusconi se hizo con el 85% de las acciones de Telecinco_". (sí las ha comprado)
"_Zapatero se hizo con el poder_". (no lo ha comprado)

En el ejemplo del DRAE "_hacerse con el botín_", lógicamente no es comprado.

Argótide, ya sé que en América Latina se dice "hacerse de":
"_Se ha hecho de gran fama_" ( no la ha comprado ) ; _"tengo que hacerme de dinero_" (no es comprar dinero, sino conseguirlo, obtenerlo) ; "_se ha hecho de muchos amigos_" (¿no los habrá comprado?  )


----------



## Neuromante

Para mi no equivale a "Comprar" sino a _lograr, conseguir, obtener._


----------



## Cristina.

Totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## xeneize

Sí, para mí también equivale a "lograr, conseguir", más que comprar.
"Echarse unas birras" es internacional....

Cristinaaaaa , te lo admito con el beneficio de la broma, pero Cerdeña no sólo no está en el pasado, sino que tenemos el desarrollo del italiano más _cool_ de toda Italia (perdónenmela, chicas....), junto con otros idiomas, por supuesto 

¿Vos creés haber aprendido italiano?...Todavía tenés que pasar por acá 


Bueno, ¿qué les voy a decir?...."fare" por "decir" si se usa mucho acá, y también por "conseguir, lograr".
Por "robar" en cambio nunca.

Chau


----------



## Neuromante

Me parece que lo de robar viene porque es una de las formas de conseguir algo. Y evidentemente una donde "comprar" queda descartado


----------



## Silvia10975

Hola, en Toscana también se usa en los sentidos de comprar (_mi sono fatto il telefono nuovo)_, decir (_e io gli faccio: «…_). En los otros, hacer sexo y drogarse, se utiliza pero menos que en otras regiones.
Silvia.


----------



## chaquira16

Hola, hola

En España se utiliza la expresión "hacerse de" en ejemplos como:
- Se hizo de la cofradía de los Estudiantes ( en Andalucía esto es muy, muy importante para algunos)
- Se hizo del Sevilla o del Betis , en versión futbolera.

Pero en el sentido de la frase primera, la que suscitó este hilo, se dice "hacerse con", como ya se ha comentado.
Saluti

Carmen


----------



## Cristina.

Estratto dal Garzanti:
1 *trasformarsi, diventare*:_ farsi musulmano; farsi rosso in viso; questo cucciolo s’è fatto grosso!_
2. *rompere*, rendere inservibile: _un camion in manovra gli ha fatto i fanalini_.
3. Come ha già detto S10975, farsi un uomo, una donna, (fam.) avere con lui, con lei un *rapporto sessuale*. In spagnolo sarebbe "tirarse a".

Quanto al primo significato, mi è sfuggito il senso della transessualità:
_Juan si è fatto Mónica_.


----------



## CarolMamkny

¿Puede alguien darme un ejemplo de cuando se usa "fare" para comunicar el sentido sexual? Como decir en español "David se hechó a Rosa"  Es que estoy medio confundida


----------



## Silvia10975

Así es... y, si no me equivoco, se usa más con un hombre hacía una mujer: _Davide si è fatto Rosa_ (que feo suena... ) y, aún más se oye: _"Quella me la sono fatta!_" Todavía peor...
Silvia.


----------



## Cristina.

En español no se dice X se echó a Y, sino "X se tiró, se ha tirado o se tira a Y" / "se cepilló,se ha cepillado o se cepilla a Y"/ "X se la pasó, se ha pasado o se pasa por la piedra".


Farsi una donna/ragazza/uomo/ragazzo = tirarse a /cepillarse a/pasarse por la piedra/acostarse con.
Se usa más "tirarse a /acostarse con".
Por ejemplo, los hombres dicen : !Qué!, ¿te la has tirado?, las mujeres en cambio no decimos : !Qué!, ¿te lo has tirado?

Farsi è un eufemismo per non dire scopare .


----------



## CarolMamkny

Cristina. said:


> En español no se dice X se echó a Y, sino "X se tiró, se ha tirado o se tira a Y" / "se cepilló a Y"/ "X se la pasó por la piedra".
> .


 
Pues puede que no en España pero en el español hablado en algunas partes de Latinoamérica se se usa (y bastante ), claro en la jerga vulgar.


----------



## reys

Cristina. said:


> En Madrid se usa también_ "¿Nos echamos unas birritas?",_ pero es muchísimo más común decir "_¿Nos tomamos unas birritas/cañitas?"..._





Neuromante said:


> _..._Reys, lo de _echarse unas cervezas_ se usa tambien en España...





xeneize said:


> ..."Echarse unas birras" es internacional...



Hola, amigos! Ah! Vaya! Tenemos entonces una expresión internacional, sabía, más allá del término con el nos refiramos a la cerveza.

Salud, entonces! 

Saludos!


----------



## reys

CarolMamkny said:


> Pues puede que no en España pero en el español hablado en algunas partes de Latinoamérica se se usa (y bastante ), claro en la jerga vulgar.



Confirmo lo que bien aclara CarolMamkny. Es vulgar, pero común.

Saludos!


----------



## xeneize

> En español no se dice X se echó a Y, sino "X se tiró, se ha tirado o se tira a Y" / "se cepilló,se ha cepillado o se cepilla a Y"/ "X se la pasó, se ha pasado o se pasa por la piedra".
> 
> 
> Farsi una donna/ragazza/uomo/ragazzo = tirarse a /cepillarse a/pasarse por la piedra/acostarse con.
> Se usa más "tirarse a /acostarse con".
> Por ejemplo, los hombres dicen : !Qué!, ¿te la has tirado?, las mujeres en cambio no decimos : !Qué!, ¿te lo has tirado?
> 
> Farsi è un eufemismo per non dire scopare.


 

En español _no_ se dice?...
En España quizás...
En español *sí* 

En Argentina se estila  _X_ _se volteó a Y_, o _se clavó_, o _se bajó_....


Por supuesto, estan son palabras muy vulgares y coloquiales dondequiera.


----------

